# VIENNA | Vienna Twentytwo | 155m | 45 fl | U/C | 110m | 34 fl | T/O



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Forum Donaustadt*









*Vienna, Austria
Height: 145m | 98m
Floors: 38 | 30
Architects: ARGE Delugan Meissl Associated Architects & Vasko+Partner ZT GmbH
Construction planned: 2015-2018*

Brochure with lots of information: .pdf

Location:

















[/SIZE]
http://www.forum-donaustadt.at/standort-2/

Renders:


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*New Height: 145m*
*Construction Start: ~2015*



Lexxus2010 said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Second Place, Lainer Architekten
http://www.lainer.at/


















Third Place, Jabornegg & Palffy Architekten
http://www.jabornegg-palffy.at/


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Another nice project for Vienna! Although it's quite a shame it is not located directly in DC.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Always good te see a parking lot go. Nice project.


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Hier 2 Modellansichten:


Residential Tower



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

More by User Hit_by_the_Neptunes :banana:


Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Vorplatz vergrößert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

more



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Aufteilung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*New Info:

Height of Residential Tower (the white one): 98m
Construction: 2015-2018*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I love the facade of the residential. Pretty cool structure.


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Indeed, the cladding of the office tower looks nice too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Unfortunately there seems to be a recent trend in Vienna to construct new towers all over the city rather than in the 2 existing highrise clusters. They would look much better right in the middle of the Donaucity.


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ That´s true but these two particular towers are not at least so distant to the DC that the other new towers/projects.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately there seems to be a recent trend in Vienna to construct new towers all over the city rather than in the 2 existing highrise clusters. They would look much better right in the middle of the Donaucity.


That is sad, but true. I feel like there is no strategic planning, how to cope with highrises. So we got this 145 meter highrise in an environment with an average building height of 3 stories and a 50 meter residential building in the core of the Donau City. This does not add up.


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Some new Renders:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Und ein paar neue Ansichten:
> 
> Lobby
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't like the way the buildings are planned, it reminds of developments from the 1960s and 70s that Vienna fortunately didn't get to much of. Vienna should instead build on the traditions of how its older parts are built.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

It's nowhere near the historic center and the building quality appears to be quite high.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Site Prep*



pisi22 said:


> Stand 28.02.2019, aufgenommen von U1-Station Kagran :
> 
> Das Gelände ist mit Ausnahme der Zufahrt in Siebeckstraße blickdicht abgezäunt.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by *Timba1989*
















Wien | Forum Donaustadt - Vienna Twentytwo | 600 WE |...


Die alte Geschäftszeile wurde zum Glück entfernt und der "Vorplatz" ist eigentlich schon seit einiger Zeit fertig. Er besteht im Grunde genommen aus drei Bushaltestellen, die nebeneinander angeordnet wurden. Jeder Bus hat nun seine eigene Fahrbahn. Der Bereich zwischen U1 Station und der...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice shot. I liked the recent update. Any updates for now?


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

Also this new rendering is quite nice


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 20 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 27 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 18 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 25 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This article talks about Vienna's residential skyscraper boom, which includes this development, with more to come. To get a unit here is not going to be cheap. The rule will be 10,000 euros per square metre. There is some criticism that these buildings are foreign to the city's architectural and social fabric, with only the wealthy being able to afford to live there. It then goes on to talk a bit about the city's highrise history after World War II.

* Wien darf nicht Manhattan werden *
Wiener Zeitung _Excerpt_
Dec 13, 2021

Die Metamorphose ist beachtlich. Über Jahrzehnte stand er in Verruf. Behausung der Unterschicht. Brutstätte der Kriminalität. Sozialer Brennpunkt. Ghetto. Die Abwertungen waren so mannigfaltig wie die Bilder im Kopf. Hier brennen nachts die Mistkübel. Hier wird Omas Handtasche geraubt. Hier sperrt man die Wohnungstür zweimal zu. Hier leben die armen Leute - im Schöpfwerk-Hochhaus, in den Wohnsilos von Alterlaa, im Körnerhof. Doch der Wohnturm ist rehabilitiert. Sein Image hat sich gewandelt. Heute zählen Wohnhochhäuser zu den besten Adressen der Stadt. Sie sind zum Statussymbol geworden - für ihre Bewohner und für die Stadt.

In Wien schießen Wohnhochhäuser wie Schwammerl aus dem Boden. Der "Marina Tower" (140 Meter) in der Leopoldstadt. Die drei "The Marks"-Türme (128 Meter) und die "Triiiple"-Türme (100 Meter) in der Landstraße. Der Vienna "TwentyTwo"-Turm (110 Meter) in Kagran. In den kommenden Jahren bekommen sie die Gesellschaft anderer Riesen. Neben der Reichsbrücke an der Neuen Donau ziehen Kräne den höchsten Wohnturm der Stadt hoch. Von 160 Metern Höhe werden die Penthouse-Bewohner der "Danube Flats" auf die Stadt schauen. Allein im Nordbahnviertel werden sechs Hochhäuser um die freie Mitte gebaut. Es sind keine Betonklötze für die Unterschicht. Wie Architektur-Renderings ragen die Bauten in den Wiener Himmel. Wer hier wohnen möchte, muss tief in die Tasche greifen. In den neuen Wohntürmen der Stadt entstehen zum großen Teil Eigentumswohnungen im gehobenen Preissegment, inklusive Spa-Landschaft und Pool am Dach. 10.000 Euro für den Quadratmeter sind eher Regel als Ausnahme.

More : Hochhäuser - Wien darf nicht Manhattan werden


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 31 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 15 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 22 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 29 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 05 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 12 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 19 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 26 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 11 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 19 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 26 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 02 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 09 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## MainzBerliner (Dec 28, 2021)

Well, for sure it isnt a beauty ...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 16 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 23 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 30 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 07 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 28 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 11 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 18 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 02 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 09 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 16 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 23 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 07 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 13 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 17 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 24 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 08 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 15 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 22 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 29 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 05 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 12 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 26 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 17 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 24 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------

